# This is why people are scared of German Shepherds...



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

This is why people are scared of german shepherds...because they are big and look like this when they play!


















But then you see them like this and they aren't so scary...


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

lol love the pics, so true


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

The last picture was so cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs, great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there a third dog in the first picture, or just one of those new super bendy breeds?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Is there a third dog in the first picture, or just one of those new super bendy breeds?


Didn't notice that until you said anything  There must have been 2 dogs, I see 2 tails


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Is there a third dog in the first picture, or just one of those new super bendy breeds?


I KNOW! You can kind of see something behind the fence.

Anyways, yes! German shepherds play so rough! I get scared sometimes.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

The body language on the Golden shows that it agrees with the scary comment.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the bathtub pic! Yeah, the little dog halfway under the fence is Freckles, he likes to lick the other dogs the neighbors have from under the fence.










PaddyD---I am a little baffled. Have you met the golden? Have you met Rocky? Why make little digs on every post when you know nothing you are talking about. Once again a fun little thread with the "supposed experts" picking it apart. You may think you know something of dog body language....however, you were not there for the hour they played outside and a split second snap of a camera could make the golden look surprised, afraid, or even constipated. You don't know the dog, you don't know the situation. Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all.










This is what Rocky does right before he gets the ball. He scrunches his face up, shows his teeth, does his play growl/whine then SNEEZES!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like your kids are having lots of fun playing, the last picture i love, ears always go down in the bath tub (mom, what did i do wrong, no, no, please)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love these pics. The bathtub pic is my favorite. It's so cute, and such a contrast to the big scary dog in the other pic. LOL


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That first pic also threw me for a loop, I thought how is it possible for that Golden to being going in two different directions. Wow what flexibility, then I noticed the difference in the tails. Beautiful dogs, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't think this will work, but if it does it is a link to the album with all 50+ pictures!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3049315162243.2133683.1544130140&type=3&l=d3fc73136d


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> PaddyD---I am a little baffled. Have you met the golden? Have you met Rocky? Why make little digs on every post when you know nothing you are talking about. Once again a fun little thread with the "supposed experts" picking it apart. You may think you know something of dog body language....however, you were not there for the hour they played outside and a split second snap of a camera could make the golden look surprised, afraid, or even constipated. You don't know the dog, you don't know the situation. *Unless you have something nice to say, don't say anything at all.*


Take a chill pill. Just making an observation based on the picture. The Golden looked scared but I am aware that a LOT of movement takes place during play. My dog makes the same fierce face as your GSD and it's all part of the play.
no biggie


----------

